# Silver Paw Print Jewellery



## Amy Ring (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I have just started a small business making beautiful silver jewellery using your pets paw prints so that you can keep them close to your heart forever. I started when my husbands family cat Jasper fell ill and he had to be put down, I made a bracelet for his sister to give her something to remember him by and they turned out beautifully I thought I would see if I could help anyone else going through the same thing. I've now made lots for people who just love their pets though and want to take them everywhere with them, charm bracelets with all your pets paw prints on are just wonderful.

Pendants start from just £40 so if anyone is interested please get in touch! It wont let me put my website or facebook up so but if you get in touch and I can tell you where to go 

Amy x


----------

